# Guns just for fun!



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay. I thought it might just be fun to see or hear about what kind of guns you use for upland game and do you use it all the time or in just one place or another.

I have two CZs.
The first is a Redhead over under 12ga. that I use for everything as well as skeet shooting
The next is a Bobwhite 20 ga side by side it has the english style stock with double triggers. I have only tried this one out at the bird farms as I am not that great of a shot with it yet. 
I aslo have a remington 1187 that I use in the worst weather conditions or for duck hunting which I don't do much of anymore.
I will try and get pics up later since Im at work.

How about the rest of you!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Stevens 311H in 20 (SxS double trigger) I use this gun 90% of the time though I did miss 4 times with it today chasing huns









I have an 870 express for everything else


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

That little bobwhite is fun! I have the same set-up but have only shot it a few times this season. I intend to use it a bunch more once I start chasing chukars.


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

12 gauge Baikal for everything...but I really want an english stocked 20 or 28!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

The go to gun for upland birds is a Ruger Redlable 28 bore. It is one sweet shooting little gun.










The back up is a little 410 mossy silver reserve. When the chuckers are holding tight and the hills are steep and rocky its nice to only be packing a little 5lb gun around. You can load bismuth up for the little fellow two and shoot some ducks while hunting chuckers :wink:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Are those some band-tailed pigeons you have there in your bag Hamernhonkers? It's been too long since I have seen any to correctly identify them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

For most my upland shooting and sporting clays I stick with my beloved Browning 525 20 ga. O/U. But if I'm going to be doing any high volume shooting I'll skin the 20 ga Benelli Super 90 Montefeltro. It's one of the old ones too so I can take the plug out, plus drop one in the tray under the bolt to be ready with 7 shots if need be. :twisted: If I'm in the marsh or hunting turkeys, I'm usually packin my Super 90 M1 12 ga.

The 525 with a limit of skins.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Rem 870 12 ga :lol: 


I wanna get one of those Bobwhites in 20g so bad :x


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Tex that is some gregorus wood on that 525 8)


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Are those some band-tailed pigeons you have there in your bag Hamernhonkers? It's been too long since I have seen any to correctly identify them.


Those are plain old rock doves with a few morning and euro's mixed in. I haven't shot a ban tail in about 4 years myself. Those are very similar to them in the pic.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Tex that is some gregorus wood on that 525 8)


Thanks, but you should see the rookie mark I put in the stalk while crossing a fence on that trip.  I HATE barbed wire! :x


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

That sucks. Have your tired working it out with steam and filler. Sure is a pretty gun any way, and I figure a scratch on a gun is like a scar on us, it makes for a great war storey even if the fence did it :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> That sucks. Have your tired working it out with steam and filler. Sure is a pretty gun any way, and I figure a scratch on a gun is like a scar on us, it makes for a great war storey even if the fence did it :lol:


I'll steam it out some day, for now I just keep it there as a reminder to not be retarded when crossing fences. :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

My fair weather gun, and for short walks SKB o/u 12 ga

hiking around gun rough looking ithaca model 37 in 12 ga

back up's winchester pump 12 ga, and NEF 20 ga single shot. that one is also nice to pack around.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a bunch of various shotguns.

But, for the last few years, the only one that has made it out of the cabinet is my O/U Ruger Red Label in 12ga. It is truly a "point and shoot" gun.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Most hunting I take the Browning Silver 12ga, but on beautiful days, I break out my the gun my Grandpa gave me before he passed, a Winchester Super X 1 in 12 ga. I rarely miss with this gun, but more importantly it reminds me of fine days with 'Pop'.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Tex that is some gregorus wood on that 525 8)


That is what I was thinking, she is a looker! 
SBEII for everything, hopefully get a Citori one of these days for the upland.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

For a knockabout upland gun, I use a Ruger Red Label in 20 gauge, chokes opened to .004"/.008". It's a first year of production (1978) in the original banjo box:










For fair weather days, I use either a Piotti King I in 16 gauge (photos from today):



















BTW, utahgolf, you can see in this photo that the terminal band is all black, indicating a mature bird. Birds of the year have gray feathers in the middle of the tail.

Or a Piotti Westlake in 20 gauge:










For waterfowl, I use a Beretta Onyx Heavy Duck Model, now out of production:










or a Grulla 216 on the ice:










My loaner is a Remington 87. I also have an old Model 12 I'd like to take out, but need it opened to IC from Full first..


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

wow...paddler, very nice collection!


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

Dude!!! I just googled Piotti Shotguns...I want your job!!!


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

For upland game i use a 20 gauge Benelli Supersport with my own reloads of Longshot powder and #6 shot. For waterfowl i currently use a 12 gauge Mossberg 835 ultimag. As soon as i sell a few more things i will have a 12 gauge benelli M2 for waterfowl.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Some day's I like to use these guns also.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

So would you say your a fan of the over/under? :mrgreen:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Gordon said:


> So would you say your a fan of the over/under? :mrgreen:


Oh I like them. I just wish I had the money for the ones I really want


----------

